# sweeping wall clock recomendations?



## Stchambe

Hi all,

My wife wants a wall clock with a sweeping hand. Any recommendations on where or how to go about looking? She is partial to the Mondaine style but the few that we have found online all have a ticking quartz movement.


----------



## RejZoR

My grandparents have a smooth sweeping Seiko clock. It's a very narrow oval shaped and i've just digged a model. It's a Seiko QXA342SRH.
But you can look for more models by searching for "seiko quiet sweep". Thats how they call these models that have a smooth sweeping second hand and are apparently very quiet (they don't make any ticking noise).


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co

This is a nice wall clock with a sweeping second hand.
HERMLE "ALBION" Model #30889-002100

This is more along the lines of the Mondaine, but it does not sweep. 
Amazon.com: Grand Central: Home & Kitchen

I work for Hermle, and we might be able to put a sweeping movement in the Grand Central.


----------



## chris01

I've no idea where you are located, but here's something that seems to meet your needs:

Nextime clocks - 3999

At one time they also did a white on black version.


----------



## Rockfella

Any info of dead silent watches available in India? 


chris01 said:


> I've no idea where you are located, but here's something that seems to meet your needs:
> 
> Nextime clocks - 3999
> 
> At one time they also did a white on black version.


----------



## Memphis1

Stchambe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife wants a wall clock with a sweeping hand. Any recommendations on where or how to go about looking? She is partial to the Mondaine style but the few that we have found online all have a ticking quartz movement.


princetonwatches.com they have a few under the Seiko clocks section


----------



## river rat

Any one notice this post for a clock suggestion over two years old ? Probably all ready bought.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson

I'll make my usual point that a "sweep" second hand refers to a hand which goes completely around the dial and doesn't actually refer to the motion of the second hand. 

With that said, in the US probably your best and cheapest option is any good old GE Telechron or any other generic clock that plugs into the wall. These have a synchronous AC motor that depends on 60hz AC for their timing. They are among the most accurate consumer clocks available-I'd dare say even more so than most quartz clocks and probably only bested by ones that auto-sync to the atomic clock. The power companies go to great lengths to maintain a consistent 60hz, and as long as this remains the case the clocks will remain accurate. 

They have a continuously moving second hand, and are available in pretty much any style imaginable. The downside, of course, is that they have to remain plugged in all the time. Most of the better ones have a red "dot" that will appear on the dial any time the power is interrupted. This goes away as soon a the clock is set.


----------



## Memphis1

Ben_hutcherson said:


> I'll make my usual point that a "sweep" second hand refers to a hand which goes completely around the dial and doesn't actually refer to the motion of the second hand.


stop being pedantic.... everyone in WUS uses the term wrong but everyone knows what they mean.... "sweep" hand is used for automatics where the hands ticks 5-10 times per second giving the illusion of a "sweeping" motion...

it's like calling paper copies "make a xerox of this"... we all know that's the brand name of the company not the name of the action.


----------



## Robotaz

Received this yesterday. Seiko QXA521JL.

Has sweep second hand, as well as decent lume.


----------



## rationaltime

That Seiko clock looks good.

I recall admiring a large Seiko clock in an airport terminal building.
This one looks much more attainable.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Robotaz

rationaltime said:


> That Seiko clock looks good.
> 
> I recall admiring a large Seiko clock in an airport terminal building.
> This one looks much more attainable.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


It could stand some AR, but for $50 from an AD, I don't have any complaints.


----------



## Daswann

That's a beautiful clock. Looking for a wall clock myself. Really like the idea of a sweeping hand. Wonder if there is anywhere in Toronto you can buy something like that.


----------



## Robotaz

Daswann said:


> That's a beautiful clock. Looking for a wall clock myself. Really like the idea of a sweeping hand. Wonder if there is anywhere in Toronto you can buy something like that.


Princeton Watches online.


----------



## walt hamm

Wee's Beyond Wall Clocks, sweeping second hand, for less than $15 The clocks with the sticker at 8:00 are the ones that sweep. They are battery operated and quiet.

weesbeyond


----------



## Daswann

Robotaz said:


> Princeton Watches online.


Thanks for the link. But I was looking for a boutique in the Toronto area or atleast if it's a online store it be located in Canada. Thanks


----------



## dfivered

glad i came across this one. moving in to a new house and looking for a sweeping clock. didnt know seiko made them. will have to keep them in mind.


----------



## Herbalizer

I saw this one at Muji in New York City over the weekend, nice smooth sweep on the second hand. Old school.


----------



## knafel1983

I found a Telechron kitchen wall clock at a flea market for a couple bucks. They're easy to restore with some acetone, paint, a new cord, and some minor soldering. The combination of red, with the chrome spur shape coming out of the back looks fantasic.


----------



## John MS

Yes. The vintage mains powered clocks are accurate, reliable, cheap and have a smooth seconds hand.


----------



## heb

We've been using a Seiko battery operated wall clock w/smooth second hand for 20 years. Never had a problem with it and the 2AA battery seems to last forever, at least 3 or 4 years, I can't remember the last time I changed it. Hard to beat.

heb


----------



## appleb

Just curious as a newbie, but what's so different in the movement of a wall clock that allows them to sweep smoothly, compared to a typical mechanical watch that will beats at something like 6 times a second? Do wall clocks use some sort of electric motor that isn't possible to miniaturize?


----------



## John MS

Yes wall clocks use a nonstepped motor while watches use a stepper. A regular non stepped motor could be used in a watch but it would eat button batteries like candy
A stepper consumes less juice.


----------



## bech9

The Seiko picture is very nice.


----------



## ViperGuy

I have the black Seiko quiet sweep wall clock that is posted in this thread. I have it in my bedroom and really enjoy it. Its a great looking clock as well. Purchased mine from amazon for $40.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2437869742&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## dejavus

ViperGuy said:


> I have the black Seiko quiet sweep wall clock that is posted in this thread. I have it in my bedroom and really enjoy it. Its a great looking clock as well. Purchased mine from amazon for $40.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko QXA521JLH Classic Wall Clock: Watches


Been searching all over for this, thank you so much.


----------



## ViperGuy

Quite welcome.



dejavus said:


> Been searching all over for this, thank you so much.


----------



## experimentjon

A few years late to the party, but the Mondaine A995 (the 40mm large version of the clock) does have a silent sweep seconds hand. I'm looking at one on my wall right now and love it. Glad I went for the large version rather than the A990 with the ticking seconds.


----------



## RejZoR

I wouldn't mind replacing a battery every year to have a smooth sweeping second hand. Once you own mechanical watches and Bulova Accutron II, it's very hard to look at ticking second hand. I have two very pretty watches, Citizen Eco Drive Titanium and Casio Oceanus and I'd wear them a lot more if they weren't ticking but sweeping.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I will be the second or third or what have you that sweeping second hands are COOL.


----------



## skriefal

Do any of these Seiko clocks have radio control, or an auto-DST adjust feature?


----------



## solex

Robotaz said:


> Received this yesterday. Seiko QXA521JL.
> 
> Has sweep second hand, as well as decent lume.


Nice clock, let's see a lume shot


----------



## Robotaz

solex said:


> Nice clock, let's see a lume shot


My phone won't grab enough light in the pitch black. POS iPhone. Lume is pretty good though, and lasts all night.


----------



## skorpyo

Looks very refined. How much did that set you back?


----------



## SpaceCowboy850

Thread Necro:

I came across this thread trying to find good recommendations for a continuous sweep clock. Ideally it would be an atomic continuous sweep, but I'm having a hard time finding anything like that.

So any good recent recommendations out there for a continuous sweep wall clock? I think a lot of the stuff I'm finding is just silent tick which they say is a "silent sweep", which I suppose is technically accurate, but as pointed out upthread, is not exactly what people are looking for when looking for a "sweep" movement (generally they are looking for a high beat rate/multiple "ticks" per second, e.g. continuous sweep).


----------



## rationaltime

I think of Seiko, but need to look if they still sell those models.

I suggest searching for "hito". I think that brand has what 
you are describing. I don't have one, though.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## SpaceCowboy850

Yeah, I've seen the Seiko - I generally like their watches, but some of the reviews on amazon talked about their continuous sweep clocks failing after a very short period of time (6-12 months).
I've seen the Hito (I have a digital atomic Hito in my bedroom that is awesome), but I think they are just atomic and not continuous sweep, but I'm happy to be corrected if that is not the case.


----------



## appleb

SpaceCowboy850 said:


> Yeah, I've seen the Seiko - I generally like their watches, but some of the reviews on amazon talked about their continuous sweep clocks failing after a very short period of time (6-12 months).
> I've seen the Hito (I have a digital atomic Hito in my bedroom that is awesome), but I think they are just atomic and not continuous sweep, but I'm happy to be corrected if that is not the case.


I have the QXA723ALH shown in this video: 




I've had it for around a year now and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## SpaceCowboy850

Very nice! And that is exactly the kind of sweep I'm looking for. Okay, I might take a chance on a Seiko continuous sweep and see how it goes...


----------



## SpaceCowboy850

Went ahead and took a chance on this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027FGBDQ/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A23FJO60RQ5PA2

I liked the wood frame. Hopefully it holds up.


----------



## John MS

That Seiko QXA723ALH is good looking.


----------



## John MS

While searching for that Seiko I came across a seller with a long list of silent sweeping wall clocks. Plenty of choices including at least one ana-digi.
https://www.theclockdepot.com/Quiet_Sweep_Wall_Clocks.html


----------



## heb

I've had my Seiko sweep second hand wall clock for 20 years. I change the battery every three years or so and that's it.

heb


----------



## SpaceCowboy850

Clock came in yesterday, so I took a short video of it for anyone that wants to see it in action.


----------



## rationaltime

That appears to be the clock you were seeking.
Does that satisfy it? Do you keep looking?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## SpaceCowboy850

I like it! Definitely a keeper. Keeps excellent time too.


----------



## Rearmount

I've been using this for the past three years...it's kept accurate time, not too expensive, and has a slick, modern, look if that's what you're going for. I was debating between this and the Seikos, but the reviews won me over.

https://www.amazon.com/Bjerg-Instru...018IS1HWA&qid=1581913030&s=home-garden&sr=1-1


----------

